# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայկական գովազդ: Լավ ու վատ գովազդ։

## Artgeo

Գոյության սկզբից ի վեր հայերը ձգտել են յուրահատկության և ինքնուրույնության։ Պատճառները հայոց պատմության ընթացքում բազմաթիվ են եղել և ըստ իս հաճախ բացասական երևույթները բազմաթիվ դրական հետևանքներ են ունեցել հայ ժողովրդի ազգային, մշակութային դեմքի ու ժառանգության վրա։ Չէ որ, հենց ճգնաժամային ու վտանգված հայրենիքը փրկելու համար են ստեղծվել բազմաթիվ գրական, երաժշտական, ճարտարապետական և այլ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը ուժեղացնող ու բարձրացնող կոթողներ, որոնք մնացել են ոչ միայն հայոց, այլ համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ։ Այդ ամենը միայն հպարտություն կարող է առաջացնել մեր մեջ։
Ներկայիս Հայաստանում նույնպես գրեթե ամեն ինչ տարբերվում է աշխարհից, սակայն, ցավոք, ի տարբերություն անցյալի, այսօր տարբերությունները իրենց մեջ ներառում են բոլոր բացասական ու անհեթեթ երևույթները։ Բացառություն չէ նաև գովազդը։ 
Հայկական գովազդի մասին խոսելիս առաջին երկու բառը, որ միանգամից հիշում ես «էլիտարն» ու «Շտապեքն» են։ 

*Էլիտար*

Հայկական գովազդում էլիտար է ամեն ինչ, սկսած հասարակ հանքային ջրից, վերջացրած լվացքի փոշիով ու կողքի շենքում կոշկակար Էդո դյադդյայի կողմից կարված կալոշներով։ Էլիտար ջուր, էլիտար շենք, էլիտար լողավազան, էլիտար սնունդ, էլիտար տուրիստական գործակալություն, էլիտար մահճակալ, էլիտար հիվանդանոց, էլիտար դագաղ... Կամ առավել աբսուրդային «էլիտար ձվերը»։ Ինչևեցիե, մեղավոր է սպառողն ու նրա հոգեբանությունը։ Հայը ձգտում է ունենալ ամենաճոխն ու փայլուն փաթեթավորմամբ ապրանքը, հաճախ անտեսելեով պարունակությունը։ Առնում են «էլիտար» (կարդա թանկարժեք) ձեռախոս նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ ձեռախոսը նրանց պետք էլ չի։

*Շտապեք…*

Այս բառի հետ կապված երկար բարակ չեմ գրի, չեմ ուզում գովազդել որոշ ախմախ ընկերությունների արտադրանքը, ուզում եմ միայն նշել նոր "MyDollarStore" խանութների ցանցի գովազդը, որտեղ չգիտես ինչու նույնպես գրել են այս բառը։ Ինչո՞ւ շտապել, երբ այդ խանութում ամեն ինչ միշտ մեկ դոլար արժե, պարզ չէ... Հայկական գովազդի առանձնահատկություն, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

*Մենք հայերս...*

Հայկական գովազդի ևս մեկ և ինձ համար նույնիսկ ամենացավալի տեսակ... Այս տեսակի գովազդներում հիշատակվում է հայոց պատմության բոլոր գլխավոր պահերը, որևէ քոսոտ ծխախոտի կամ օղու գովազդման համար... Ինչը կատարյալ հիմարություն է և չի տեղավորվում և ոչ մի տրամաբանության մեջ։

Վերջում նշեմ ևս երկու գովազդային արտահայտություն։ Առաջինը սխալ թարգմանության պատճառով բավականին երկար նյարդաինացրեց. «Իսկական տղամարդկանց ընկերություն» գովազդն է (պիտի լինի «Տղամարդկանց իսկական ընկերություն» հիմա արդեն փոխել են): Եվ երկրորդը «Դուք արժանի եք նրան»: Էական չէ ինչ ապրանք է գովազդվում, այն պիտի լինի արժանի իմ ուշադրությանը, այլ ոչ ես նրան:

----------


## Մելիք

-Ամենաձանձրալի ու նյարդայնացնող գովազդները- տարբեր տեսակ լոտոների գովազդները:
- Ամենակեխտոտ ու վտանգավոր գովազդները (ուղղված են հիմնականում դեռահասներին գրավելուն)- օղիների գովազդները:
- Հայողված գովազդ- Սուպեր սպրինտի գովազդը(Էս պահին էդ եմ հիշում):

----------


## քաղաքացի

Լավ գովազդ չկա։ Գովազդի լավը ո՞րն ա։  :LOL: 
Համենայնդեպս ինձ ոչ մի գովազդ չի մղում գնամ ու այդ ապրանքը առնեմ։

Հ.Գ. Ամենաիրական գովազդները լինում են «ականջից ականջ» մեթոդով։  :Wink:

----------

kitty (02.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Համաձայն չեմ, կան բավականին լիքը լավ գովազդներ։ Ընդ որում լավը կարող է լինել, թե՛ հետաքրքիր, թե՛ զվարճալի, թե՛ լուրջ գովազդը։
Ես օրինակ հայկական գովազդներից շատ եմ հավանում Ջերմուկի գովազդը, էն որ վերջում ասում ա «...Մի կում թարմ հանքային ջրից»։ Միակ անհամ պահը, վերջում շշից ջուր խմելու պահնա։

----------


## NetX

TV պրակտիկորեն չեմ նայում, բայց աչքովս ընկել ա ու հավանել եմ Արայ՛ի գովազդը, որտեղ ձմեռպապիները հայկական են նվանգում ու իհայտե է գալիս օտարամոլ ձմեռպապաին...

1. օրիգինալ և հումորով է
2. շեշտվում է, որ օգտագործենք և պահպանենք սեփական արժեքները
 :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> - Հայողված գովազդ- Սուպեր սպրինտի գովազդը(Էս պահին էդ եմ հիշում):


Հա՛, էդ մեկը ես էլ եմ սիրում: Մեջը Վահիկն է  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

"ճանճի փետ"-ի ռեկլամն եմ շատ սիրում:  :Smile: 
Ասեմ, որ գովազդ երևույթը ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում, մանավանդ, որ "Հանրային"-ով կինո էս նայում, 15 րոպե կինո էն ցույց տալի, 20 րոպե` ռեկլամ:
Լոտոների, օղիների, ծխախոտի ռեկլամները վրես ազդում են, 
Չեմ սիրում բանկերի ռեկլամները,
Բայց ամենաշատը ատում եմ "Գրանդ Քենդիի" ռեկլամները, մանավանդ են, որտեղ աղջիկը խեղճ հորը մունաթով ասում ա.
-Էդ գլոբուսից չէ:
Մի քիչ տանելի են Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի ռեկլամները ու վերջ:

----------


## Aida

> Բայց ամենաշատը ատում եմ "Գրանդ Քենդիի" ռեկլամները, մանավանդ են, որտեղ աղջիկը խեղճ հորը մունաթով ասում ա.
> -Էդ գլոբուսից չէ:


Ես էլ եմ ատում: 
Ես միայն սիրով նայում եմ Johnsons Baby-ի գովազդը: Մեկ էլ Հայկո Մկոյի Գովազդն եմ հաճույքով նայում, բայց միայն առաջին անգամ:

----------


## Artgeo

> «Իսկական տղամարդկանց ընկերություն» գովազդն է (պիտի լինի «Տղամարդկանց իսկական ընկերություն» հիմա արդեն փոխել են):


Նման մի սխալ էլ այսօր լսեցի։ Կարմիր խաչի աղիների լվացման կենտորն էր ոնց որ։ Կարճ ասած, գովազդում ասում ա. «Աղիների նոր լվացման կենտրոն»։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ պիտի լինի. «Աղիների լվացման նոր կենտրոն»։

----------


## Արշակ

Հայկական գովազդին բնորոշ աբսուրդներից մեկն էլ էն է, որ գրեթե բոլոր գովազդներում պարտադիր է դարձել «*և որ ա՛մենակարևորն է*» արտահայտությունը։ Ընդ որում սխալ շեշտադրությամբ։ Ու շատ հաճախ «*և որ ա՛մենակարևորն է*» ասելուց հետո նշում են մի շատ չնչին կարևորություն ունեցող արժանիք։ 
Լրիվ կորցրել են այդ արտահայտության իմաստը։

----------


## Taurus

> Միակ անհամ պահը, վերջում շշից ջուր խմելու պահնա։


Հա էտ պահը ես ել եմ նկատել , ու մտածում էի , իրանք էտ հատուկ են արել, այսինքն ընդգծվում է հենց ջերմուկ խմելը, բայց կարաին բաժակի վրա իրանց էմբլեման դնեին ու *ֆսօ*
հայկականներից լավն են Նոյան հյութի ու մի քանի ամիս առաջ արմավիայի գովազդները:
արտասահմանյաններից մի հատ կետչուպի գովազդ կա , բայց անունը չեմ հիշում, հավես էլ չունեմ պատմելու: :Smile:

----------


## Մելիք

Ներվերիս վրա ազդում են "Հայ կոլայի" տափակ ռեկլամները: 
-Որն է համար եկու հյութը հայաստանում…
մեկ էլ.
- Տատի՛կ, իսկ ի՞նչ նոր տարի առանց "Հայ կոլա"…

----------


## Gohar

> TV պրակտիկորեն չեմ նայում, բայց աչքովս ընկել ա ու հավանել եմ Արայ՛ի գովազդը, որտեղ ձմեռպապիները հայկական են նվանգում ու իհայտե է գալիս օտարամոլ ձմեռպապաին...
> 
> 1. օրիգինալ և հումորով է
> 2. շեշտվում է, որ օգտագործենք և պահպանենք սեփական արժեքները


Այս գովազդը ինձ էլ է դուր եկել:

Իսկ չսիրածս գովազդը սնիկերսի գովազդն է.  «Մի հապաղի՛ր, սնիկերսի՛ր»: Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Թերևս ինչ որ իմաստ կա` հանգերը համընկնում են:

----------


## Մանե

Շատ եմ սիրում Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի գովազդները ու վերջ. Մնացածը տափակություններ են

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ցանկանում եմ մեջբերել մի տող գովազդից՝  ոչ հեռուստատեսությամբ ու ռադիոյով հեռարձակվող գովազդ, այլ գովազդային պաստառից... Դուրս շատ է եկել այն ու ամեն անգամ կողքվ անցնելուց միշտ անպայման ուշադրություն եմ դարձնում դրա վրա... խոսքս ռադիոալիքի գովազդի մասին է, որ պաստառի տեսքով կախված է Բաղրամյան պողոտայի միջնամասում… *«Ի՞ՆՉ ԵՔ ՆԱՅՈՒՄ, ԼՍԵԼ Է ՊԵՏՔ»* :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Ամենաշատը զզվում եմ էն գովազդից, որ վերջում ասում ա.
-Ձեր հարևան Լյուդվիկ, մոժնը պրոստը Լյուտիկ: Շատ հիվար գովազդ է…
Հավանում եմ Ջաֆֆա բնական հյութի գովազդը…
Զզվում եմ նաև Պաչիկ, Նանար, Զոքանչ գինիների գովազդից…
Համեմատաբար նայվող գովադներից է Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի մասնակցությամբ գովազդները… իսկ ընդհանրապես գովազդների իմաստը չեմ ջոգում… մի օր հատուկ ժամ եմ պահել՝ Հ1-ի գովազդը 14 րոպե տևեց, Արմենիայինը 27… շատ են չափը անցնում… բայց նրանով եմ մխիթարվում, որ իրանց շնորհիվ ենք դիտում որակյալ ֆուտբոլ…

----------


## Mesrop

"Կարեն Ստուդիա"՛յի գովազնդերն են համով.

Ավելացվել է 30 վարկյան անց 
կստատի, ըլներ ուտեինք

----------


## Amaru

> Ամենաշատը զզվում եմ էն գովազդից, որ վերջում ասում ա.
> -Ձեր հարևան Լյուդվիկ, մոժնը պրոստը Լյուտիկ: Շատ հիվար գովազդ է…
> Հավանում եմ Ջաֆֆա բնական հյութի գովազդը…
> Զզվում եմ նաև Պաչիկ, Նանար, Զոքանչ գինիների գովազդից…
> Համեմատաբար նայվող գովադներից է Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի մասնակցությամբ գովազդները… իսկ ընդհանրապես գովազդների իմաստը չեմ ջոգում… մի օր հատուկ ժամ եմ պահել՝ Հ1-ի գովազդը 14 րոպե տևեց, Արմենիայինը 27… շատ են չափը անցնում… բայց նրանով եմ մխիթարվում, որ իրանց շնորհիվ ենք դիտում որակյալ ֆուտբոլ…


Վայ ես էլ եմ Լյուտիկի գովազդից զզվում...Տափակություն ա...
Ֆուտբոլից խոսեցիք...Հիմա արդեն ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ էլ են գովազդ մցնում...Տեսնում ես՝գրոհ ա,մեկ էլ Պուտինկաի գովազդը...Ուղղակի չափն են անցնում  :Angry2:

----------


## Malu

Շատ եմ սիրում «Մանե-Թայլս"-ի գովազդը, բայց միայն այն պահը, երբ վերջում տղամարդու խռպոտ ու առնական ձայնը ասում է «Մանե-Թայլս"… Դա էլ երևի, որ իմ անունն է, դրա համար եմ սիրում:
Fero սուրճի գովազդը կարելի էր ինքնատիպ, գեղեցիկ ու յուրահատուկ համարել, եթե այն չլիներ Դաթոյի տեսահոլովակի կրկնօրինակը:

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, մեկնումեկը գիտի՞ ինչ արժի ովազդըց հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերում։

----------


## aniko

> Ի դեպ, մեկնումեկը գիտի՞ ինչ արժի ովազդըց հայկական հեռուստաընկերությունների եթերում։


ասեմ, ես գիտեմ, մոտավորապես 30 վարկյանի համար Հ1-ում արժե 30000 ցերեկային ժամին, իսկ հետո ավելի թանկ է
ամենաէժանը շանթն է 5000-10000

իսկ իմ սիրած գովազդը լուսակերտի հավիկի ռեկլամն էր, էն որ ասում էր...
 Բուդիկդ ուտեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Malu

Քանի որ մի փոքր թաթախվել եմ այդ ոլորտում, ապա ասեմ, որ նախ գովազդի գինն է տարբեր, կախված նրանից թե ինչ որակի գովազդ է (մուլտիպլիկացիա, 3D գրաֆիկական համակարգ, ինչ մակարդակի դերասան է հրավիրվում այդ գովազդում նկարահանվելու), ըստ այդմ էլ գները տատանվում են: Իսկ ահա թե ինչ արժե որևէ հեռուստալիքում գովազդ տեղադրելը կախված է այդ հեռուստաալիքի վարկանիշից: Որքան շատ  հեռուստադիտող է հավաքում այդ ալիքը, այնքան գները բարձրանում են: Ասենք գիտեմ, որ կենտրոն հեռուստաալիքը բավականին էժան է վերցնում՝ համեմատած մյուս ալիքների հետ, ընդ որում նկարահանող խմբին էլ կարող է տրամադրել…

----------


## Artgeo

> ասեմ, ես գիտեմ, մոտավորապես 30 վարկյանի համար Հ1-ում արժե 30000 ցերեկային ժամին, իսկ հետո ավելի թանկ է
> ամենաէժանը շանթն է 5000-10000


Էդքա՞ն էժան  :Shok:   Վրացական հեռուստաալիքների եթերում մեկ րոպե գովազդը 500-1000 դոլարա…  :Think:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Practicորեն = գործնականօրէն
Absurd = անբան, անմիտ, տհաճ...

----------


## Array

Հայտնի բան է,որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը(եթե ոչ բոլորը) տանել չեն կարողանում գովազդները;Իհարկ է հաճելի բան չէ,երբ որևէ հետաքրքիր հաղորդում,կամ ֆիլմ ես նայում,և, հանկարծ, ինչ որ մեկը մեջ է ընկնում իր առաջարկություններով: Կխնդրեի մի պահ մտածել և ասել,թե ո՞ր գովազդից եք ամենաշատը ջղայնանում,ո՞ր գովազդն է ստիպում ձեզ փոխել հեռուստացույցի ալիքը

----------


## AMzone

> Հայտնի բան է,որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը(եթե ոչ բոլորը) տանել չեն կարողանում գովազդները;Իհարկ է հաճելի բան չէ,երբ որևէ հետաքրքիր հաղորդում,կամ ֆիլմ ես նայում,և, հանկարծ, ինչ որ մեկը մեջ է ընկնում իր առաջարկություններով:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ, մանավանդ ես Հ1-ը համը հանումա, եթե կինոն 1ժամ 30 րոպե է, Հ1-ում տևում է մի 3 ժամ, ենքան գովազդ են անում որ կինոն կիսատ ես թողում ու անջատում հեռուստացույցը, մանավանդ գովազդներն էլ ենքան տափակ են, նայելուց  զզվում ես:

----------


## Goga

Բացի այն գովազդներից, որոնք ներկայացվում են Հայկոյի և Մկոյի կողմից, մնացած բոլորից զզվում եմ, ամենաշատը Դիլ Նոդիլի գովազդից :Beee:

----------


## Մանոն

Կներեք, որ քիչ թեմայից դուրս է աֆորիզմը, բայց մեջը որոշակի ճշմարտություն կա :Smile:  
«Գովազդը միակ ճշմարտությունն է, որին կարելի է հավատալ ամսագրում»:
*Մարկ Տվեն*Իսկ Դիլ Նո Դիլից իսկապես ես էլ եմ զզվում:

----------


## Array

Ես արորի ձավարի ու էտ գովազդի Թագուհուց ու Փառանձեմից եմ զզվում

----------


## Արսեն

...Իսկ դուք մեքենայով եք՞  :Lol2: , աաայյյյոոոո:
հենց տեսնում եմ ֆազերս քցումա:
առհասարակ զզվում եմ ամեն տեսակի գովազդներից: ԱմենատափակներիցԳռանտ Քենդիի գովազդներն են, զգացվում է, որ մտավոր հետամնաց է դրանք կազմել...
լիքը կան, ու դրանց պատճառով ես հեռուստացույց ՉԵՄ նայում, ու եթե հարցնում են "բա կարգինը տեսար՞", կամ "...մահացել է", Չէ:

----------


## Lilushik

:Bad:  ես էլ տանել չեմ կարում բոլոր տեսակի գովազդները,առավել ևս, երբ մեկ գովազդը  ամեն օր 2 տարուց ավել ցույց են տալիս... Սիրում եմ Հայկոի ու Մկոի գովազդները, սակայն առաջի մեկ շաբաթվանից հետո դրանք էլ են անտանելի դառնում... :Bad:  Բայց դե ինչ արած մեր հեռուստատեսությյունն էլ դրանցով է գոյատևում պետք է դիմանալ…ատում եմ Dil կամ no dil - ի «ԻՆՏԵԼԵԿՏՈՒԱԼ» հարցերով գովազդները…

----------


## AMzone

Հայկական գովազդներից մենակ Հայկո և Մկոյի կատարմամբ գովազդներն են միքանի օր նայվում, իսկ հետո  զզվելի են դառնում միյուս գովազդների պես, դա նրանիցա, որ նույն գովազդը ամեն 3 րոպեն մեկ ցուցադրում են, ենել ենքան ալիք կա, որ պահ ա լինում որ թեքում ես բոլոր ալիքներով նույն գովազդնա, ես կասեյ հիմիկվա հեռուստաընկերությունները մենակ գովազդի մասին են մտածում,  իսկ Հայաստանում գովազդային ընկերություններ չկան, որ կարանան մակարդակով գովազդ ապահովեն,  օրինակ արտասհամանյան գովազդները նայելիս գոնե հաճույք ու բավականություն ես ստանում, ոչ թե հայերի նման, վարկյանը մեկ ընտանեկան լոտոյի գովազդնեն ցույց տալիս, ենել ամենա անմակարդակ գովազդնա:

----------


## Enipra

–Ո՞րն է հայկական համար մեկ զզվեցուցիչ  :Shok:  գովազդը։
–Իհարկե, Հայ Կոլայինը  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

Կոպոլիվոյի գովազդը լավն է: Խնդալուց մեռնում եմ ամեն անգամ նայելուց: Կատարեք ճիշտ ընտրություն Կոպոլիվա:

----------


## Hayrenaser

> Գոյության սկզբից ի վեր հայերը ձգտել են յուրահատկության և ինքնուրույնության։ Պատճառները հայոց պատմության ընթացքում բազմաթիվ են եղել և ըստ իս հաճախ բացասական երևույթները բազմաթիվ դրական հետևանքներ են ունեցել հայ ժողովրդի ազգային, մշակութային դեմքի ու ժառանգության վրա։ Չէ որ, հենց ճգնաժամային ու վտանգված հայրենիքը փրկելու համար են ստեղծվել բազմաթիվ գրական, երաժշտական, ճարտարապետական և այլ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը ուժեղացնող ու բարձրացնող կոթողներ, որոնք մնացել են ոչ միայն հայոց, այլ համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ։ Այդ ամենը միայն հպարտություն կարող է առաջացնել մեր մեջ։
> Ներկայիս Հայաստանում նույնպես գրեթե ամեն ինչ տարբերվում է աշխարհից, սակայն, ցավոք, ի տարբերություն անցյալի, այսօր տարբերությունները իրենց մեջ ներառում են բոլոր բացասական ու անհեթեթ երևույթները։ Բացառություն չէ նաև գովազդը։ 
> Հայկական գովազդի մասին խոսելիս առաջին երկու բառը, որ միանգամից հիշում ես «էլիտարն» ու «Շտապեքն» են։ 
> 
> *Էլիտար*
> 
> Հայկական գովազդում էլիտար է ամեն ինչ, սկսած հասարակ հանքային ջրից, վերջացրած լվացքի փոշիով ու կողքի շենքում կոշկակար Էդո դյադդյայի կողմից կարված կալոշներով։ Էլիտար ջուր, էլիտար շենք, էլիտար լողավազան, էլիտար սնունդ, էլիտար տուրիստական գործակալություն, էլիտար մահճակալ, էլիտար հիվանդանոց, էլիտար դագաղ... Կամ առավել աբսուրդային «էլիտար ձվերը»։ Ինչևեցիե, մեղավոր է սպառողն ու նրա հոգեբանությունը։ Հայը ձգտում է ունենալ ամենաճոխն ու փայլուն փաթեթավորմամբ ապրանքը, հաճախ անտեսելեով պարունակությունը։ Առնում են «էլիտար» (կարդա թանկարժեք) ձեռախոս նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ ձեռախոսը նրանց պետք էլ չի։



Էլիտար դագաղ ու ձվերը, ձվերը,ձվերը շատ լավ էին: Էդ էլիտար բառը պիտի վօօբշէ արգելվի: Չէ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Ok:

----------


## Selene

Դե ցանկացած երկրում գովազդը լավ ու վատի է բաժանվում, ուղղակի հայերի մոտ վատը մեղմ ասած շատ ավելի շատ է գերակա դիրքերում, պատճառները որի բազմաթիվ են :Ok:  
Ընդհանրապես լավ գովազդ ունենալու համար պիտի ցանկացած ֆիրմա ունեն իր լավ մշակված մարքեթինգային ստրատեգիան, համագործակցի լավ գովազդային հոլովակներ պատրաստող ֆիրմաների հետ և այլն: Քանի որ այս ամենը բավականին կլորիկ գումար է արժենում, ապա հայ գործարարները նախապատվությունը տալիս են էժան, բայց անորակ գովազդին(չնայած հազիվ թե նման հարցերով գործարարն անմիջապես զբաղվի :Think:  , ամեն դեպքում տվյալ ոլորտի պատասխանատուն)՝ չափելով խեղճ ժողովրդի նյարդային համակարգի դիմադրողականությունը :Angry2:  
Մի բան էլ եմ նկատել, որ շատ է պատահում, երբ իրականում գովազդի սցենարը որպես այդպիսին լավն է , բայց մի տեսակ անհամ բան է արդյունքում ստացվում, դրա պատճառն էլ գովազդային հոլովակում նկարահանվելու համար ընտրված ոչ ճիշտ մարդիկ են:
Մի դեպք պատմեմ արտերկրում  կոնկրետ ապրանքատեսակի գծով գովազդային տեսահոլովակի ազդեցության մասին, որն էականորեն կապված է եղելգովազդում նկարահանվելու համար  ոչ ճիշտ ընտրված կերպարի հետ: Գովազդվող ապանքը ցավազրկող մի քսուք էր, գովազդ սցենարը՝ շատ հոյակապ ու հետաքրքիր, բայց արի ու տես, որ գովազդից հետո կտրուկ ընկավ այդ ապրանքի վաճառքի ծավալը, որը մինչ այդ հաստատուն էր, իսկ ընկերությունը գովազդի միջոցով ցանկանում էր մեծացնել իր շահույթը: Փաստորեն ստացվեց հակառակ արդյունքը: Հետագայում երկարատև մոնիտորինգների ու հետազոտությունների արդյունքում պարզվեց, որ ամբողջ հարցը կայանում էր նրանում, որ գովազդում նկարահանված աղջիկը  շիկակարմրահեր էր (рыжая), իսկ այդ երկրում մարդիկ չէին սիրում շիկակարմրահեր աղջիկների :Ok:   Տեսահոլովակի դերասանուհուն փոխեցին, ընտրեցին սևահեր, նույն սցենարը մնաց, իսկ արդյունքում գրեթե կրկնակի աճեց վաճառքի ծավալը :Cool:  
Ճիշտ են ասում՝ ճաշակին ընկեր չկա :Wink:

----------


## Tigana

Հայկական գովազդներում պատահում են լավերը:Գովազդի լավը էն ա , երբ նայելը հաճելի ա:Վերջին լավ գովազդը առաջին պաչիկի գովազդն ա եղել:Վատը չեն Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի գովազդները:Մարդիկ գտնում են.որ իմաստ չունի փող ծախսել լավ գովազդի համար,վճարել գովազդի համար տաղանդավոր մարդկանց,դրա համար էլ ես վիճակն ա:Էդ գովազդները մենք Movie maker-ով ու մեր հեռախոսներով էլ կարանք սարքենք: :LOL:

----------


## Root

Ամենահաջողված գովազդը հումորիկ գովազդն է :

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

> Կոպոլիվոյի գովազդը լավն է: Խնդալուց մեռնում եմ ամեն անգամ նայելուց: Կատարեք ճիշտ ընտրություն Կոպոլիվա:


Երբ առաջին անգամ նայում էի ես էլ էի շատ ծիծաղում :Hands Up:   ,բայց որ սկսում են շատ ցույց տալ ..... :Angry2:

----------


## Ungrateful

ԼԱՎ գովազդ ընդանրապես չկա, եթե լինումելա, ենքանեն ցույց տալիս, վոր զզվումես...  :Bad:

----------


## Root

Որովհետև մարդկանց, մանավանդ քյառթու շեֆերին, չի լինում բացատրել Կորպորատիվ Ստիլը որն ա .. կյանքում մենակ քյաբաբ են տեսել մեկել դաստով փող .... 
մեկել զարմացել ուրշների երևակայության ու արվեստի վրա ...
ՆեՌվայնացա է ... բերանս չբացեմ ....

----------


## Ungrateful

Հլը բաց, տենամ ինչես ուզում ասես...   :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Աուդիի էս գովազդն ա դուրս գալիս http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pavPMB5abo
Անվտանգ սեքսի էս գովազդը http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3C2DhpcaR0
Պեժոյի գովազդը http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGQf9dn0pDk
Կոկա-կոլայի բոլոր գովազդները http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWHs5OiSwfA

----------


## Sosoyan

Էս վերջի Արմենտելի գովազդներն են դուրս գալի , երևվում ա որ մարդիկ նստել մտածել են, հետո Գյումրի գարեջրիննա շատ լավը  (triada rulzzzz), մի խոսքվ առաջընթաց հաստատ կա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում են վատերին, ապա վատը միշտ էլ պիտի լինի որ լավը երեվա  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Գյումրի գարեջրիննա շատ լավը  (triada rulzzzz)


  :Hands Up:  վերջնա !

----------


## Adam

Տանել չեմ կարողանում Գրանդ քենդիի գովազդները, միայն Հալվա-ի գովազդը նենց ոչինչ... : Հայկո Մկոի չիպսի գովազդը դուրս չի գալիս, շատ գռոտեսկայինա: Ամենաշատը սիրում եմ Ադիդասի գովազդները  :Tongue:

----------


## levon18

Ժողովուրդ մեկ էլ  Էն ձավարի գովազդնա անիմաստություն"Հռիպսիմեն ու Գայանեն որոշեցին գնալ դիսկո պարելու,բայց իրենց ընտանիքները իրենց չէին ների չէ որ նրանք հարիսա էին խոստացել:Հռիպսիմեն նախընտրում էր....... Հռիպսիմեն արդեն պարու էր իսկ գայանեն եփու ու եփում էր'' Մի հատ հարց կարամ հարց տամ?Հայ տնային տնտեսուհին դիսկոյում ինչա անում? ուղղակի դա անիմաստ գովազդա:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժողովուրդ մեկ էլ  Էն ձավարի գովազդնա անիմաստություն"Հռիպսիմեն ու Գայանեն որոշեցին գնալ դիսկո պարելու,բայց իրենց ընտանիքները իրենց չէին ների չէ որ նրանք հարիսա էին խոստացել:Հռիպսիմեն նախընտրում էր....... Հռիպսիմեն արդեն պարու էր իսկ գայանեն եփու ու եփում էր'' Մի հատ հարց կարամ հարց տամ?Հայ տնային տնտեսուհին դիսկոյում ինչա անում? ուղղակի դա անիմաստ գովազդա:


Ես էլ էդ մասի վրա միշտ զարմացել եմ: Հայ կինը հարիսաա եփում, հետո գնումա դիսկո տժժալու: Ասինք եվրոպա ենք գնում, բայց սենց արագ?  :Shok: 

Ինձ հիմնականում  Արմենտել/Բիլայն ու Վիվասելլի գովազդներն են անիմաստ թվում: Միշտ ինչ-որ անիմաստությունա:Ասենք.
Ոչ ոչ ինձ հարմար է խոսել ու տեղից վերա թռնում.
Այո~~ Բալիկս: /էն որ մերը յանիմ աղջկան ճաշ եփելա սովորացնում/
Ու սրանց նման լիքը անիմաստություններ:  :Wacko: 

Մեկ էլ Ընտանեկան Զառնա ինձ անիմաստ թվում: Միթե դեռ մարդիկ հավատում են??  :Think:  Եսիմ, երևի հավատացողներ կան, որ անում են:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Էն վարագույրների գովազդն ա նեռվերիս ազդում  :Bad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (25.06.2011)

----------


## Economist

> Հա էտ պահը ես ել եմ նկատել , ու մտածում էի , իրանք էտ հատուկ են արել, այսինքն ընդգծվում է հենց ջերմուկ խմելը, բայց կարաին բաժակի վրա իրանց էմբլեման դնեին ու ֆսօ


Դա այդպես են արել, որովհետև դրանից առաջ կար Նոյ ջրի գովազ, որտեղ լտես աղջիկը Չառլիի հրեշտակների ոճով գողանում է ջուրը, այնուհետև մեքենայի մեջ հենց շշից խմում: Իրանք էլ մտածել են՝ բա մեր աղջիկը ինչու՞ չպետքա ընտենց խմի…Ու եթե հիշեք, մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո Բջնին ևս նույնատիպ գովազդ նկարեց :Bad:  Հայի խասյաթա,մեկը մի բան անում ա մյուսները հետևից կրկնօրինակում…
Հատկապես ատում եմ Լյուցիկի ու Հայ կոլայի գովազները :Bad: 
Արմենտելի գովազներից շատ եմ սիրում ինտերնետի գովազդը, որ մկնիկը մեքենայա դառնում: Նշեմ նաև, որ Արմենտելի ոչ մի գովազդի միտք հայերինը չի, բոլորը գողացված մտքեր են ու դա վերաբերում է նաև բոլոր քիչ, թե շատ հաջողված «հայկական գովազդի»… :Ok:

----------


## davzion

Խաղարկային գովազդներից շատ եմ հավանում Հայկո-Մկոյի գրեթե բոլոր գովազդները: Հալալա, լավ են աշխատում:
 Միակ վատ բանն այն ա, որ ստուդիաները շատ են սկսել ռասկրուտկա անել, ու մի քիչ համը կորել ա:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Էն վարագույրների գովազդն ա նեռվերիս ազդում


Վարագուրների գովազդից երևի մենակ մեքենան գովացողի գովազդն ա, որ իմաստով ու հումորով ստացվել ա, մյուսներն ել կոնվեյերի տակ են քցել ու համը հանել

----------


## Ռեդ

Տեսել եք Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի վերջին գովազդը, էսոր տեսա բացեց  :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Վարագուրների գովազդից երևի մենակ մեքենան գովացողի գովազդն ա, որ իմաստով ու հումորով ստացվել ա, մյուսներն ել կոնվեյերի տակ են քցել ու համը հանել


Ես միայն էն երեխայի հետ գովազդն եմ տեսել, էլի կա՞  :Think:

----------


## Ramzes

Ինձ համար Հայկո, Մկոյի գովազդներն են փոքր-ինչ հետաքրքիր, ինչպես նաև արտասահմանյան որոշ գովազդներ, մնացածն անիմաստ բաներ են և նյարդերի վրա են ազդում:

----------


## Freddie

Միայն արտասահմանյան ավտոմեքենաների գովազդներն են լավը, հայկական լավ գովազդ հազիվ 2 հատ գտնվի։ Ամենավատը, երբ դրանք երկու րոպե են տևում  :Cray:

----------


## varduuhi

Համամիտ եմ, որ Հայկոյի ու Մկոյի գովազդները հաջողված են ու շատ հումորային: Ուղղակի մենք սիրում ենք մեզ քննադատել ու հավանել օտարներին: Բայց տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ ֆիլմի ամենահետաքրքիր պահին գովազդ է սկսվում ու այնքան երկար է տևում, որ մոռանում ես, թե ինչ էիր նայում :Think:

----------


## Kuk

*ԲԱՐԵՎ*


Ես Անահիտն եմ, եւ ես երջանիկ եմ ինձ շրջապատող յուրաքանչյուրի... Ես Կարինեն եմ, եւ ես երջանիկ եմ... Ես Մարինեն եմ, ես Նարինեն եմ... Իսկ ես տակավին Հայկազը:

Լուսանկարչական սարքը` ֆոտոապարատ, ձեռքից ձեռք է անցնում, մի ամբողջ աշխարհ ճանապարհորդում, գունեղ կյանքի փառահեղ, գեղեցիկ կադրեր ճանկում, լիքը մարդ լուսանկարում, որ վերջում Անահիտը ալբոմի մեջ դիտի այդ ամենը: Լուսանկարչական այդ սարքը այդ ռեկլամի մեջ այնքան հաճախ է տարբեր դիտակետերից երեւում, այնքան գեղեցիկ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ է շողշողում իր դիզայնած կորպուսով, որ Անահիտը եթե իր տեքստով հանդերձ տեսաշարի վերջում չհայտնվի, չես էլ հասկանա, թե ինչի գովազդ էր: Անահիտը հայտնվում եւ փրկում է գովազդի բուն նյութը, կիզակետը լուսանկարչական սարքից ու լուսանկարչությունից տեղափոխելով տարիքով, ազնվազարմ ու սպիտակահեր կնոջ ընտանեկան-հասարակական երջանկությանը:

ԲԱՐԵՎ: Հայստանում նոր բջջային օպերատոր կա: Նոր բջջային օպերատորը Հայաստանում է: Հայաստանում է ու բարեւում է հայ սպառողին: Ինքնին դրական փաստ է, որ մոնոպոլիստական այս տարածքում` ՀՀ, երկրորդն էլ չէ` բջջային ցանցի արդեն ԵՐՐՈՐԴ օպերատորն է հայտնվել: Բայց այդ մասին չէ իմ խոսքը, ինչպես մի հերթական տնտեսվարող սուբյեկտի` Օրանժի Փի Ար-ը «այդ մասին չէ»` այն չէ, այն չի ասում:

Սարքած սխեմաներով, կլիշեներով, համացանցային գաղափարներով քառակուսի-քառակուսի աղյուսներ են հորինել, ամեն տեղ խցկում են: Ամբողջ աշխարհով, ամեն երկրում յուրովի, իբր իր ձեւով Դենոն մածուն են ուտում, կամ Կոկա-կոլա են խմում, կամ Ռիգլիս ծամոն են ծամում` այդ ամենը հասկանալի է եւ «արդարացված»` գովազդի ու ՓիԱր-ի «մշակույթի» դաշտ են ձեւավորել` բիզնես են անում: Դեռ ավելին` Օրանժի այս առաջին ՓիԱր հայտը սկի էլ աչքի չընկնող ՉԷ: Լավ էլ հայտ է, դեռ մի բան էլ կլիշեական, շտամպայինի մեջ օրիգինալ է, արտառոց` առաջին հերթին իր թվացյալ տեղայնացմամբ, թե` հայերիս մասին է: Բայց մեջս մի բան է առաջանում այդ «հայեցիությունից», այդ օրիգինալությունից ու համամարդկային-ներհայաստանյան կարգի «կայուն արժեքներից», որոնց ԻԲՐԵՎ անդրադառնում ու որոնք ՎԵՐ Է ՀԱՆՈՒՄ սրանց գովազդը: Մոտավորապես նույն կարգի տհաճ մի բան, ինչպես «Ես սիրում եմ քեզ- Սիրո բարեխոս-Սուրբ Սարգիս», կամ էլ ՍՍ-ի այլանդակ բիլբորդներից, կամ էլ Հանրապետության հրապարակի հոբելյանական նկարներից, վրան` Ակբա Կրեդիտ Ագրիկոլ բանկի ռեկլամը նույնքան մեծ, ինչքան Կոմիտասի կամ Թումանյանի անունն ու ծննդյան թիվը:

Խնդիրը այլ է: Այն է, որ երբ ասում են Սեր, Սիրում եմ, երբ ասում են Թումանյան, Կոմիտաս, երբ ասում են Երջանկություն, Երջանիկ եմ` տակը ԲԱՆ ՉԿԱ: Թուջը` ՉՈՒԳՈՒՆԸ, ամուր, կուռ ու ճկունություն չունեցող մետաղական ձուլվածք է` հաստ ու մի տեսակ դատարկ: Որեւէ բառ ու հասկացություն, որեւէ սրբություն ու երեւույթ, երբ գովազդի, գովազդման նյութ է դառնում, գռեհկանում է, ԹՈՒՋԻ դատարկ հնչեղության է գալիս` ՀԱՍՏ ՈՒ ՓՈՒՉ:

Թումանյանից ես չեմ լսում «Բազմած լուսնի նուրբ շողերին, հովի թեւին թռչելով...», Կոմիտասի բեկուն ու առնական ձայնը ինձ չի կանչում «Օրն էր ուրբաթ...», սղալած սվաղած երեսներով աստղերն ու իրական մեծությունները անկենդան մեռած, լայն ժպիտներով սիրո բարեխոս են կանգնել Սուրբ Սարգսի տոնին, ու առ այսօր կանգնած են` բիլբորդներից իջեցնող չկա` բյուջեից չեն հատկացրել` Սերը գռեհիկ, Սիրում եմ-ը գռեհիկ, Սուրբ Սարգիսը գռեհիկ ու ԹՈՒՋ, ՉՈՒԳՈՒՆ:

ՍՐԱՆՑ ՄԻՋԱՎԱՅՐԻ ԿԱՄԵՐՏՈՆԸ ԹՈՒՋՆ Է, ձայնը` հաստ ու փուչ: Իսկ էն տարվա բիլբորդի ՍՍ-ի զգոն, իմաստուն ու խորը «հայացքը» ՄԱՐՏԻ ՄԵԿԻՑ իվեր ապահովում է ՌՔ-ից ժառանգված այդ թուջե զնգոցի անընդհատ վերարտադրությունը:

Ոգին բացակա է, ոգին անընդհատ խույս է տալիս այս «իրողություններից», որ այս «իրականության» զավակներն են: Ճշմարտությունը ոչ միայն չի գիշերել, կողքով չի անցել, չի էլ նստել, որ շունչ քաշի գռեհիկ էս միջավայրում` Անահիտը, Կարինեն, Նարինեն ու մի օր էլ, գուցե, ոմն Հայկազ թող անընդհատ բարբաջեն, թե երջանիկ են` սիրուն կադրերի շարքը թող պատրանք պատրանքի հետեւից փռի սպառողի գիտակցության շերտերին:

Մ.Մ. 
ՉԻ

----------


## terev

Երեկ պահի տակ, TVmarket-ով են թազա դանակների գովազդն եի նայում:
Թուլացել եի, շուտվանից ըտենց չեի ծիծաղել: 
Հլը ուշադրություն կդարձնեք հաղորդավարի (խոհարարինը չե) թարգմանությանը:
Պատմելու չի, լսելույա:

----------

Փիսիկ (08.02.2010)

----------


## sweet

Ամենից շատ Օրանժի ու կոկա կոլայի ձմեռային գովազդներն եմ սիրում.... :Hands Up:

----------


## Life

աաաա,ուշքից գնացել եմ...Grand Candy-ի նոր գովազդը ովա տեսել?Են կովիկների :Lol2: 
"Դաշտերում,դաշտերում,գիտեք ով է արածում?
-Կովիկները"
Առաջին անգամ որ լսեցի գոմիկները հասկացա :Lol2:

----------

Միքո (08.02.2010)

----------


## terev

> աաաա,ուշքից գնացել եմ...Grand Candy-ի նոր գովազդը ովա տեսել?Են կովիկների
> "Դաշտերում,դաշտերում,գիտեք ով է արածում?
> -Կովիկները"
> Առաջին անգամ որ լսեցի գոմիկները հասկացա


Մի զարմացի: Էս տեմպերով որ կովիկներին արտահանեն, մնացածը կդառնան գոմիկ-կովիկ: 

16_11_9.jpg 16_11_9.jpg

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Ամենից շատ Օրանժի ու կոկա կոլայի ձմեռային գովազդներն եմ սիրում....



 էն արոջուկի գովազդի համար ուշքս գնում էր  :Smile:  նույնիսկ երգն եմ քաշել

----------


## Միքո

> աաաա,ուշքից գնացել եմ...Grand Candy-ի նոր գովազդը ովա տեսել?Են կովիկների
> "Դաշտերում,դաշտերում,գիտեք ով է արածում?
> -Կովիկները"
> Առաջին անգամ որ լսեցի գոմիկները հասկացա


կարողա հետո ես սխալ լսել  :Wink: 

ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում, եթե ուզում են գովազդը լավ ստացվի (այսինքն ձգի), պետքա կենցաղային թեմայով ինչ-որ հումորային թեմայով սարքեն, թե չէ կովիկ, հավիկ, … :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

> աաաա,ուշքից գնացել եմ...Grand Candy-ի նոր գովազդը ովա տեսել?Են կովիկների
> "Դաշտերում,դաշտերում,գիտեք ով է արածում?
> -Կովիկները"
> Առաջին անգամ որ լսեցի գոմիկները հասկացա


Էլի Հայաստանի խորհրդայնացում 


Զարմանում եմ էլի, կարող էին սեփական բրենդ ստեղծել, համաշխարհային բրենդ, շարունակեցին խորհրդայինը, ստեղծեցին աղբ...

----------


## My World My Space

Ջազվե, ավանդական հայկական սուրճ Իտալիայից...... սԲանում ա.......... :Lol2:

----------


## Krvarar

> աաաա,ուշքից գնացել եմ...Grand Candy-ի նոր գովազդը ովա տեսել?Են կովիկների
> "Դաշտերում,դաշտերում,գիտեք ով է արածում?
> -Կովիկները"
> Առաջին անգամ որ լսեցի գոմիկները հասկացա


Լրիվ ապուշությունա, ընդհանրապես Գրանդ Քենդիի ռեկլամներն են ապուշություն, մանավանդ են կակաոյի ռեկլամը: Բայց ունենք նաև լավ ռեկլամներ, չի կարելի ասել , որ հայկակն սաղ ռեկլամներն են վատը: Ուղակի մի բանա հաստատ, որ լավ ռեկլամի համար լիքը փողա պետք, իսկ մեր բիզնեսմենները ափսոսում են գումար տրամադրեն, ավելի լավա, էդ  փողով  որևէ ռեստորանում կուշտ փորով հաց ուտեն կամ կազինո գնան:

----------

DavitH (16.04.2010)

----------


## tikopx

թեմայի անունը մի քիչ սխալա , քանի որ Հայաստանում լավ գովազդ չկա:մենակ վատնա :Angry2:

----------


## CrusaderAM

ես պարզապես զզվում եմ  հայկական  գովազդներից..  որ  օրը քսանչորս  ժամ  պտտեցնում են... էնպիսի  տպավորությունա, որ էս ալիքները ուրիշ ոչինչ բացի  են Փառանձեմից  ու  Թագուհուց ու իրանց  անմոռաց  պարից  էլ ոչինչ ցույց չեն տալիս.. կամ էն  հիմարությունը  կարմիր  ձավարը ..  տֆուււււււ.................. կամ ջազվեյի  հիմար  գովազդը ..  ա..  նույնիսկ  դրանից իսկ  խոսելիս  արդեն նյարդայնանում եմ.. գովազդը  պիտի  այնքան մեղմ ու  հաճելի  լինի, որ  հազար անգամ  ֆռռացնելուց .  մարդը  չզզվի  ետ պատկերներից... 

կամ է Հովոյի  են  մաքուր  ջրի  ապարատը ..  հա..  լավնա..  լավա սարքաց...  բայց ինչքան էտ  անտերը  կարելիա  ֆռռացնել.. սաղ ազգը  գիտի ..  որ  հարսի  փոխարեն  պետքա ջրի  ապարատ  վերցնել ...  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (16.04.2010), tikopx (09.04.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> ես պարզապես զզվում եմ  հայկական  գովազդներից..  որ  օրը քսանչորս  ժամ  պտտեցնում են... էնպիսի  տպավորությունա, որ էս ալիքները ուրիշ ոչինչ բացի  են Փառանձեմից  ու  Թագուհուց ու իրանց  անմոռաց  պարից  էլ ոչինչ ցույց չեն տալիս.. կամ էն  հիմարությունը  կարմիր  ձավարը ..  տֆուււււււ.................. կամ ջազվեյի  հիմար  գովազդը ..  ա..  նույնիսկ  դրանից իսկ  խոսելիս  արդեն նյարդայնանում եմ.. գովազդը  պիտի  այնքան մեղմ ու  հաճելի  լինի, որ  հազար անգամ  ֆռռացնելուց .  մարդը  չզզվի  ետ պատկերներից... 
> 
> կամ է Հովոյի  են  մաքուր  ջրի  ապարատը ..  հա..  լավնա..  լավա սարքաց...  բայց ինչքան էտ  անտերը  կարելիա  ֆռռացնել.. սաղ ազգը  գիտի ..  որ  հարսի  փոխարեն  պետքա ջրի  ապարատ  վերցնել ...


Շնորակալություն սենց արտահայտվելու համար,համամիտ եմ 100% հլը ետ ել չասած, որ ռուսական սաղ ալիքների ռեկլամները հանում են իրանց պաուշություններն են տեղադրում :Angry2:

----------


## Krvarar

Ընենց տպավորությունա, որ հայկական ոչ մի լավ գովազդ չկա… Չի կարելի տենց խոսալ, բան չունեմ ասելու 98տոկոսը ապուշությունա, բայց կա  2 տոկոս, պատք չի մենակ քննադատել, լավն էլ տեսեք

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ընենց տպավորությունա, որ հայկական ոչ մի լավ գովազդ չկա… Չի կարելի տենց խոսալ, բան չունեմ ասելու 98տոկոսը ապուշությունա, բայց կա  2 տոկոս, պատք չի մենակ քննադատել, լավն էլ տեսեք


 Օրինա՞կ ...

Ասենք՝ հայ կոլայի գովազդը դրանց մեջ մտնում ա՞  Ես էդ հայ կոլայի երգը որ լսում եմ, ջանս փշաքաղվում ա ու ոնց որ ուղեղս դռելով դնեն ծակեն։

Մեկ էլ՝ էն դալտոնիկ տատու ու իրա սպիտակ ձավարի տապակ գովազդն ա երևի լավ՞

Էլ՞ ...

----------

Rammstein (17.04.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Գովազդը ապրանքը վաճառելու ամենալավ գովազդն է՝ եթե կարենան ճիշտ կազմակերպեն: Նայեք, ինչքան էլ ասենք գովազդը չի ազդում կամ ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում՝ դա էտպես չի: Ռուսական կամ արտասահմանյան գովազդներում կա ե՛ւ իմաստ, ե՛ւ մատուցման ձեւ՝ էտ պատճառով էլ գնումներ անելուց անկախ մեզնից ուշադրություն ենք դարձնում բրենդին: Իսկ հայկական գովազդում մենակ «ռեկլամ», դրա համար էլ ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի թողնում՝ թողածն էլ բացասական ա: Եթե մի քիչ գումար ներդնեն ու լավ գովազդային հոլովակներ հանեն ու ցուցադրեն՝ իրենց ապրանքն էլ կգնվի: Ու հաշվի կառնվի ոչ միայն էն, որ հայկական է ու  շուկան զարգացնելու համար մերը գնենք, այլ նաեւ, որ որակով ու պիտանի ապրանք է: Չեմ կարծում, որ ռուսական կամ արտասահմանյան գովազդվող ապրանքները որակով են, բայց որ գովազդի միջոցով կարողանում են հաճախորդնեիր ուշադրությունը սեւեռեն տվյալ ապրանքին՝ դա փաստ ա:

----------

Pherion (19.04.2010), Yevuk (17.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ալեքսանդրապոլի գովազդը վերջն ա:  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  հըբը

----------

DavitH (16.04.2010), Enigmatic (17.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010), Ungrateful (15.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

հա ետի շատ լավն ա  :Smile: 

բայց մենակ հայկական չի որ ցույց են տալիս 
մի հատը կա կարծեմ «մալեցիա» կամ տենց մի բան անունը չեմ իմանում ճիշտ
ետ ռեկլամը սպանում ա /հոգեբանական տրավմա ա մոտս առաջանում/
խի են վերցնում թարգմանում /որ էլի փող չծախսեն /

բայց մի հատն էլ կա են մետրոյի միջինը, որ մարդիկ աջ են քաշվում որ տղեն նստի աղջկա կողքը, շատ լավն ա ինձ դզել ա

----------

Pherion (19.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ալեքսանդրապոլի գովազդը վերջն ա:    հըբը


լինկ վ ստուդիո

----------


## Ungrateful

> բայց մի հատն էլ կա են մետրոյի միջինը, որ մարդիկ աջ են քաշվում որ տղեն նստի աղջկա կողքը, շատ լավն ա ինձ դզել ա


Մտա, որ էս գովազդի մասին գրեմ:
Ես ել եմ սա սիրում: Նենց, եսիմ ինչ չի, բայց միշտ նայվում ա: Լավ են նկարել: Մարդկանց միմիկաները, տղու ու աղջկա հայացքները... Աղջիկն էլ սիրուն ա  :Jpit:  : Կայֆ միտք ա  :Jpit:  :

Հ.Գ. Բայց Ալեքսանդրապոլի գովազդն ուրիշ ա: Էդ գովազդը կինո ա: Ոնց որ, լուրջ սցենար գրված լինի... և այլն: Չիմանաս, կմտածես նոր ֆիլմի  trailer-ա :Jpit: :

----------

Enigmatic (17.04.2010), Pherion (19.04.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> կամ է Հովոյի  են  մաքուր  ջրի  ապարատը ..  հա..  լավնա..  լավա սարքաց...  բայց ինչքան էտ  անտերը  կարելիա  ֆռռացնել.. սաղ ազգը  գիտի ..  որ  հարսի  փոխարեն  պետքա *ջրի  ապարատ  վերցնել* ...


Վերցնե՞լ :Xeloq:  Ես ուրիշ բան էի հասկացել :Pardon:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> լինկ վ ստուդիո


Յութուբում չկա  :Sad:  ու հիմա որ ցույց են տալիս կարճ տարբերակն են ցույց տալիս, պիտի երկարը նայես որ զգաս ամբողջ կայֆը

----------


## Pherion

> Մտա, որ էս գովազդի մասին գրեմ:
> Ես ել եմ սա սիրում: Նենց, եսիմ ինչ չի, բայց միշտ նայվում ա: Լավ են նկարել: Մարդկանց միմիկաները, տղու ու աղջկա հայացքները... Աղջիկն էլ սիրուն ա  : Կայֆ միտք ա  :
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց Ալեքսանդրապոլի գովազդն ուրիշ ա: Էդ գովազդը կինո ա: Ոնց որ, լուրջ սցենար գրված լինի... և այլն: Չիմանաս, կմտածես նոր ֆիլմի  trailer-ա:


_Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ!!! Բայց ինձ թվումա, որ էդ գովազդը, ու ընդհանրապես օրանժի բոլոր գովազդները հայերը չեն նկարել, այլ ուղղակի թարգմանել են!!! Այնուամենայնիվ բոլորն էլ շատ լավն են ու նայվում են ինչքան ուզես!!!

Հ.Գ. +1 Որ սկզբում գրում էր շուտով, ինձ ահագին ժամանակ թվում էր թե նոր կինո են նկարել: Բայց հետո որ իմացա, սկսեցի հարգել հայ գովազդ նկարողներին (հազիվ մի հատ նորմալ ու հետաքրքիր բան էին նկարել)_

----------


## Ungrateful

Էս թեման գտա, որ մի գովազդ տեղադրեմ, որն տեսնելուց հետո մեջս տպավորվել էր: Ինետում գտա ու պարզվեց, որ այն մի քանի մաս ունի:
Սա հազվադեպ գովազդներից է, որն առաջին անգամից հետո ևս հաճույքով է դիտվում: Նկարահանման տեխնիկական մասը արված է շատ ճաշակով, գրագետ: Գեղեցիկ է: 
«Հայասի» կոնյակի գովազդների մասին է խոսքս…

----------

Katka (23.12.2010), My World My Space (21.12.2010), V!k (23.12.2010), Yevuk (21.12.2010), ՆանՍ (22.12.2010)

----------


## Tianshi

Ես էլ մի հատ գովազդի մասին եմ ուզում ասել , որ լսել եմ ռադիոյով շատ անգամ, բայց էս վերջին անգամ մի փոքր ավելի ուշադրությամբ լսեցի խոսքերը ու ծիծաղից մեռա :LOL: 
Ուրեմն բավականին հաճելի ձայնով մի ձյաձյա Աթենքի գեվազդն է անում հետևյալ խոսքերով (երևի լսած կլինեք). " Կարգապահությունը սկսում է ինքդ քո նկատմամբ տարած հաղթանակից(հլը որ բավականին լավ սկսեց, հեռանկարային ա թվում  :Ok: ): Իսկ հաղթանակը միշտ էլ զոհեր է պահանջում(.... ու.... ինչ? :Think: ... և ավարտում է ասելով ) :Աթենք.....(ու չեմ հիշում  ինչ-որ առաջաբանի հետ լապված մի երկու խոսք):
Ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն փաստորեն ինչ է ստացվում ? Հետևություն: "ԿԵՐԵՔ ԱԹԵՆՔ, ԶՈՀԱԲԵՐԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ:" :Not I:  :Shok:  ...... :LOL:  ??

----------

Ռուֆուս (23.12.2010)

----------


## Lion

Արարատ գարեջրի գովազդը, որը վերաբերվում է Քսենոֆոնի "Բյուրաց նահանջ"-ին, դուրս շատ է գալիս: Գեղեցիկ է ու լավ է նկարած  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Արարատ գարեջրի գովազդը, որը վերաբերվում է Քսենոֆոնի "Բյուրաց նահանջ"-ին, դուրս շատ է գալիս: Գեղեցիկ է ու լավ է նկարած


Աաաաաա, ես էլ էս քանի օրը հա ուզում էի գրեի, որ էդ ռեկլամից ու մասնավորապես դրա վերջում հնչող երաժշտությունից սիրտս խառնում ա  :Bad: :

----------

Freeman (26.06.2011), Աթեիստ (26.06.2011), Գեա (26.06.2011), Լեո (24.06.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Աաաաաա, ես էլ էս քանի օրը հա ուզում էի գրեի, որ էդ ռեկլամից ու մասնավորապես դրա վերջում հնչող երաժշտությունից սիրտս խառնում ա :


Մենք հայերս... Շարքի՞ց ա 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...l=1#post127233

----------

Freeman (26.06.2011), Rammstein (30.06.2011)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

աաա, ես արդեն ցնդվում եմ Արմենիայի էն գովազդից, էն որ ասումա _ոմանք դա անում են սկավառակով(կամ ես իմ ինչով), կարևոր չէ, թե ինչպես , կարևոր է թե ինչ_ :Aggressive: : Գոնե օրվա մեջ մի երկու անգամ անեին, բայց որ ամեն երրորդ գովազդը էդա :Angry2:

----------

Lion (28.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Աաաաաա, ես էլ էս քանի օրը հա ուզում էի գրեի, որ էդ ռեկլամից ու մասնավորապես դրա վերջում հնչող երաժշտությունից սիրտս խառնում ա :


Եսիմ... ինձ դուր եկավ, հատկապես օպերատորական աշխատանքը  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

Հիմա ամենաշատը ինձ  զվարճացնում ա ընտանեկան լոտոյի գովազդը. էն չաղ, տիպիկ հայկական ծյոծյան որ ասումա Աղջի ինձ մի հատ լոտո տուր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , էտ վերջնա: նենց տխուր կլինի, որ էլ ցույց չտան էտ գովազդը:

----------

Win Wolf (29.06.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Մի երկու բառ գրեմ գովազդի մասին:

Դեյվիդ Օգուիլի (1911-1999 Անգլիա)
 Օգուիլիին շատերը համարում են «գովազդի հայրը»: «Թայմի» բնորոշմամբ՝ նա ժամանակակից գովազդային արդյունաբերության ամենահայտնի «հրաշագործն է»:
 Օրինակ՝ 1958 թ. Օգուիլին թողարկեց Ռոլլս-Ռոյս գովազդային հոլովակ՝ հոտևյալ տեքստով. « 90 կմ/ ժամ արագությամբ սլացող այս նոր Ռոլլս-Ռոյսում միայն մի աղմուկ է լսվում՝ սալոնի էլեկտրոնային ժամացույցի տկտկոցը»: Այդ տարի Ռոլլս-Ռոյսի վաճառքն ավելացավ 50 տոկոսով: (C) :Smile:

----------

Lion (29.06.2011), Quyr Qery (30.06.2011)

----------


## Լուչ

Իսկ ես Ամառէ-ի գովազդներն եմ շատ հավանում, հատկապես էս մեկը

----------


## Hayazn

> Մի երկու բառ գրեմ գովազդի մասին:
> 
> Դեյվիդ Օգուիլի (1911-1999 Անգլիա)
>  Օգուիլիին շատերը համարում են «գովազդի հայրը»: «Թայմի» բնորոշմամբ՝ նա ժամանակակից գովազդային արդյունաբերության ամենահայտնի «հրաշագործն է»:
>  Օրինակ՝ 1958 թ. Օգուիլին թողարկեց Ռոլլս-Ռոյս գովազդային հոլովակ՝ հոտևյալ տեքստով. « 90 կմ/ ժամ արագությամբ սլացող այս նոր Ռոլլս-Ռոյսում միայն մի աղմուկ է լսվում՝ սալոնի էլեկտրոնային ժամացույցի տկտկոցը»: Այդ տարի Ռոլլս-Ռոյսի վաճառքն ավելացավ 50 տոկոսով: (C)


Այ քեզ հրաշք .
ՈՒրեմն 1958-թ ին էլէկտրոնաին ժամացույց է եղել էն էլ տկտկացող , իսկ մենք դրանից տեղյակ չենք :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Խայտառակ գովազդային հոլովակ` 6 խախտումներով (Տեսանյութ)

----------

Bruno (23.02.2012), Firegirl777 (23.02.2012), My World My Space (23.02.2012), Ripsim (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Մանուլ (29.02.2012), Տրիբուն (23.02.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս Ռոսգոսստրախ Արմենիայի վերջին գովազդը: Հոլովակը չգտա, վերջում մոտավորապես էսպիսի խոսքեր են հնչում. «Մենք հաճախ օգնում ենք միմյանց, երբեմն՝ նույնիսկ չգիտակցելով»: Սիրուն ա  :Smile: :

----------


## einnA

Հայկական չի, բայց լավն ա: Վերջերս գովազդի պահերը ուշադիր նայում եմ, որ բաց չթողեմ  :Jpit: 




էս էլ երգի ամենաանմեղ տարբերակը  :Jpit:

----------

